# back to knee surgeon



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Good luck man


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Might have been a little dodgy all along, but pain from other knee masked it. Also,.. You've no doubt, been compensating for the bad knee, so that may be what's happening here!

Whatever it is,..? I wish you Lots of Luck, and a full & speedy recovery!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Knees suck! I want new ones too 

Good luck with knee number 2...


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Good luck Larry...hope your knees are good to go in time for the season!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Wish you luck bro,hopefully nothing major.


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Good luck LTB!, I feel your pain hope it turns out ok......


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Noooo!!! 

10nos.


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

Hang in there! Hope things get fixed up soon!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Quick update
Pain was getting bad, so I strapped on my knee brace for a weeks period of time (even slept with it on) after a week the pain subsided, and only a small flareup, but not really painfull, motion is back to normal for me (approx 125 deg bend, not really normal for rest of people) . 
went to visit surgeon, and got myself a cortisone shot. as knee is not really in ain or loss of mobility now, will see what happens next couple of months. if it recurs, dr will give me script to go for an arthrograph. 

pretty similar to what I did last year with other knee. get the shot, it lasted till mid spring, then took care of it in summer


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck! Hope it hold for ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

thks, chomps
I was hoping to see you post similar results.....
perhaps a trip to visit BA in CO for some quick quickies and juice, to help the arthritis.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

larrytbull said:


> thks, chomps
> I was hoping to see you post similar results.....
> perhaps a trip to visit BA in CO for some quick quickies and juice, to help the arthritis.


….something! Yeah! :facepalm3: Actually, at this point if I could get rid of the pneumonia I could get back on the methotrexate injections. (_…which apparently was doing an even better job of controlling the arthritis than I thought!_) 

If I get rid of the pneumonia? I can start getting out and getting more active. Do more PT etc. Then I can hopefully recover well enough from the surgery to maybe get a few turns in this season! (even if it's only late spring slush!)

Again man, Hope things go well with the knee. Just be careful and make sure you don't put getting it taken care of off for so long you wind up making things worse!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

thks for kind thoughts.
I was expecting to go in for a cleanup of joint after 30 years since last one on that knee. so don't think it could get much worse.

have you tried braces for your arthritis?
I use the don joy reaction
it was made for arthritis, and snow sports. Since u have an arthritis dr, you may want to look at getting a pricier don joy or osur custom brace
which help to take the stress off the joints to reduce the pain


----------

